# Seiko 7T32-7G20



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on the Seiko SDWE23P1 7T32-7G20 alarm chronograph? Size, price etc? Thanks.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

There's one on eBay in the UK at the moment. Non-original bracelet - but that wouldn't bother you, would it ? :grin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> There's one on eBay in the UK at the moment. Non-original bracelet - but that wouldn't bother you, would it ? :grin:


----------

